# Dangers of re-homing a rescue.



## D3dogs (Sep 6, 2014)

Alright all just a quick message to all that are thinking of re-homing a rescue dog. I went to a rescue centre to rescue one as I had 3 terriers (mum a Lakeland dad a parsons and daughter a x) all well behaved I thought I'd do a dog a favour and rescue one of them from the centre. Took mine over to have a meet with the one the centre picked out a Staffy bitch of I'd say over 6yrs old it went well no aggression from either sides. She come home with me that day Saturday all weekend no problems. I went to work on the Monday my daughter was here but not in the room so I don't know whether my Jack Russell had a moan but the Staff bit him. As I didn't know if the Staff had been defending her self or had just decided to have a go at him I held back from sending her back. She did do quite a bit of damage (£850). So from then on I watched for signs if she walked past the Jack he'd have a little growl she didn't react at all. So thought all was well 6 weeks after she come to live with me she KILLED my Lakeland Terrier Tesstess. They both went into garden she grabbed Tess by the neck and shoock Tess was 2 weeks from her 11th Birthday she was my little baby this happened last Nov and 
it still upsets me. So just be careful. I know it was my fault I should never had rocked the boat we were fine before I felt sorry for the dogs in the centre.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How very sad. It's important to keep a very close eye on dogs until you are sure they get on and maybe separate them if you have to leave them.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

I'm going to stick my neck on the line and say the dynamic of introducing another powerful, no-nonsense terrier breed into a house with three existing terriers probably wasn't the best idea and I think frankly, the rescue should never have guided you as such. Even if the Staff had never shown any signs of aggression previously, it was naive if them to place her in a multi terrier household because things can so quickly escalate and it's going to be the less powerful dog that comes off much worse.

Again, I'm sorry you lost your dog. I can't imagine.


----------



## D3dogs (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks. The rescue centre took the dog back within 10 mins of me calling them when she arrived she apologised said that she can't understand as the staff come from a home with other dogs. When I went to look at the dogs at the centre she told me she had just had 2 come in that were about to be put to sleep at a dog pound somewhere I walked both one was really scared and nervous of everything the other one walked well didn't pay any attention to the other dogs walking around us. She said I could bring mine over to meet which I did all went ok she said I could take her home but I would have to take her back to be chipped and spayed. Once I'd got her home making a fuss I noticed she had a spaying scar basically the centre didn't have a clue she had been spayed and chipped already I don't know whether she come from a pound or was handed in. I've not heard anything from the centre since. I have on the other hand heard things about the centre. I learnt a lesson a very horrible one at that. I know no dog will kill another dog unless taught or if for its own life or in the wild. I've been around dogs all my life I thought I knew about them the behavioural signs but I was well wrong. I'm nearly 40 that was the worse day of my life and there's been quite a few bad ones along the years but that has been the worst.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh wow Im so sorry for the loss of your dog 

To be honest though, this could have happened with any dog, not just a rescue. 
It does happen unfortunately where folks have had a dog either kill or badly injure their other dog and its not always a rescue situation, nor is it that the dog was trained to fight. I personally know a gal whos great dane bitch killed her doberman bitch. Both show dogs, definitely not trained to fight, definitely not rescues. Just bitches who didnt get along and an owner who didnt take their dislike for each other seriously enough. 

Unfortunately it is something that happens, rarely, but it does happen. Im sorry it happened to you.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So very sorry to read this, i cant even imagine how you must feel and your poor little lakeland, i had a lakeland many years ago ,he was lovely,


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

all my background and experience with dogs comes from years working in rescue

i was a rehomer, amongst other things

many alarm bells ring out to me re your description of the procedures at this particular rescue centre. doesnt sound right. doesnt match anything i would have done
wondering if you went to a pound, as opposed to a 'rescue centre' as such?

although their are some rescue centres not so sensible either


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How sad, so very sorry for your loss x


----------

